# My latest smoke!



## Tabarquino (Sep 7, 2013)

Vegafina Master 2012. Limited edition, for what I've been told. Nice!


----------



## Envirohunter (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice shot! And a nice smoke pal!


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Good pic!


----------

